# HSG, fainting and egg collection/ transfer



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, I'd just like to start this by saying that what happened to me was a very rare reaction and its not likely to happen to others. If you are waiting for a HSG please do NOT read on!

When I had my HSG I fainted mid-procedure. Apparently it happens rarely to some people. It's something to do with me being sensitive to prostaglandins and when they inserted the catheter into my cervix it sent my body into shock.

Unfortunately I'm one of life's fainters and so they had to admit me to a ward for 3 hours as I was being sick and nearly fainting when I sat up (I have other health issues). My consultant said that in 16 years of doing this procedure no-one's reacted that badly (not what you want your consultant to remember you for).

Anyway we are about to embark on our first IVF cycle and I am panicking about egg collection and transfer in case this happens again, particularly with ET as it involves a catheter being inserted through the cervix again. My consultant has said that he will sedate me for ET as well although they don't normally. I would be happy to have general anaesthetic for both! Apart from the fact that it makes me ill, I'm worried about it ruining the treatment.

Has anyone else experienced fainting during a HSG and if you had IVF afterwards, how was it?


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi
I didn't faint after my HSG but did faint after EC. I thought I felt fine so sat up but then fainted and (according to DH) looked like I was having a fit. They put me on a drip and the place filled full of nurses/doctors. I was fine after about an hour just felt like a bit of an idiot (everyone kept looking at me ike I was the crazy lady). I would say after EC lay down for as long as possible even if you feel fine. If you are a fainter (which I am too) the adrenalin can come crashing down after EC and the sedative starts to wear off, sometimes this can make you go a bit woozy.

Best of luck. I am sure it will be fine.

xx


----------



## shell1362 (Nov 13, 2010)

I threw up and fainted during my HSG, it completely took me by suprise, and they had to change catheters midway as couldnt get past my cervix....it was awful!! I like you was then scared about EC and ET, and all times they were absolutly fine, just like having a smear. EC I was sedated , so dont remember, but AT was absolutly fine .....so try not to worry


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi I didn't faint during he HSG but by golly it was the most painful thing I've ever had done and I did apparently go very pale and clammy!! 
So when it was time for my first ET I was so so nervous and mentioned my fears to the nurse who assured me it was a completely different 'thing' they use. I've had 3 et's now and I can honestly say none of them hurt even the first one that was tricky, I have never felt the catheter going in. I don't think the HSG is as simple as inserting a catheter and squirting the dye in from what the nurse was telling! It's an experience never to be repeated  
So don't worry about ET, it's a completely different procedure.
I always ask for anti sickness before EC and I've never had a problem but and as soon as I come round I'm sitting up looking for a nurse as I'm curious about how many eggs they've got! But if you're prone to fainting it would be best to lay down for a while and maybe eat something sugary as the emptiness won't help. 
Hope it all goes well


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Ladies, thanks for all your advice, I'm glad I'm not alone on the fainting issue! It was also reassuring to hear from you that EC/ET had gone sucessfully after fainting. I have to say that I luckily have a high pain threshold but the HSG was extrememly painful and definately not the 'mild cramps' it said in the letter!

The consultant did say that the catheter they use for ET is a lot thinner than the one for the HSG  so I can take some comfort from that.

I suppose I will be sedated so even if I do faint I wont know about it!

thanks again and good luck to you with your treatment x


----------

